# Brisket shot...Need Advice



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had a perfectly easy 20 yard, fairly broadside shot that I managed to screw up. (YellIng) DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was early this morning so I am not real sure how high or low I hit. I feel confident my left and right was good. Arrow had a little "meat" on arrow with slight blood smear on fletching. i found a very small amount of blood (few drops) over a 15 foot area he ran to. After looking for quite some time I drove up a large hill wanting to get a good look down towards valley. I find him bedded with a doe very near him at top of hill. Doe trotted off and he walked off and looked fine to me. 
-- #1. If he was hit only slightly, do you think he will be back this evening with doe in tow. I am very seriously considering going back this evening to the same tree to see if he comes in with the doe....
-- #2. At top of hill do you think he was bedded with hot doe, or do you think he was stoved up and a doe happened to be bedded very near out of coincidence.
-- # 3. Most likely low brisket right?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Check the area he was bedded down and go from there.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I would think you hit him high in the back strap.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go look where he was bedded down and see if you see enough sign. Not just blood but odd foot prints. Dragging feet. Stumbling etc.... He wont leave that doe till she is bred.....or he lays down for good. The rut is hard on them. If you saw him walking and acting normal chances are you missed enough he will make it.

Buddy shot one like that years ago. Took about 45 days but he went back to his normal pattern and was fine.

Bummer but it happens. Hope you get him.


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

After looking at arrow again, the hair is all brown making it more indicative of a high shot. I have shot my bow quite a bit today and it was on. I'm about to give it a try again hoping the hot doe comes to feed. Quite disgusted with myself today but will chalk it up to nerves with the hope that I didn't mess him up too bad.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

shoot that arrow? maybe bent....

Shoot with those broadheads?? maybe errant flight....


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe I was the only error. I shot everything the same today at target. Slick trick 100 grain using same arrows. I felt myself hurry the shot this morning.....99% of time at 20 even with poor form I am still easily in vitals. The 1% got me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Was here much blood where the buck bedded down with the doe?

That area will tell you the story.

TH


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

No blood whatsoever where they were bedded...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You prob hit deer in the hollow spot between lungs n spine, you have about 3-4" void of anything.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

High shot deer often survive.

My motto is "I would rather miss low, than to hit high" 

I often aim at the bottom of the chest or even a bit below the deer.

I have seen them come back, soon, but I think that is the exception not the rule...good luck


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> You prob hit deer in the hollow spot between lungs n spine, you have about 3-4" void of anything.


This. He'll be back soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> You prob hit deer in the hollow spot between lungs n spine, you have about 3-4" void of anything.


I think a lot of folks confuse spine with backbone. There is literally no room above lungs and below spine. If you hit a deer in the top of the lungs (forward) chances are his spine is hit. The spine makes a big dip in the lung area as you can clearly see in the attached pics. Most deer that are claimed to be shot in the "void" are hit above the spine and into the backbone processes/backstrap. My 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Another pic to help clarify


----------

